# šteláž



## Encolpius

Zdravím, používá se ještě slovo šteláž v češtině? Co Vy pod tím myslíte? Děkuju.


----------



## kuba kuba

Vůbec neznám, možná jiní.


----------



## bibax

Téměř vůbec se nepoužívá. Už velmi dlouho jsem ho neslyšel.

Znamená to: stojan s policemi (fochy), regál.


----------



## kirmakX6on

já to taky neznal a snad nikdy neslyšel


----------



## bibax

Já jsem to slýchával, dokonce i zdrobnělinu: *štelážka*. Asi prarodiče to znali ještě z němčiny (Stellage).

Běžnější německé slovo je *foch* = police (rakouská výslovnost slova Fach).


----------



## ilocas2

Já jsem si nejdřív myslel, že to je štelování.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Encolpius said:


> Co Vy pod tím myslíte?


Vzhledem k Vaší úrovni češtiny si dovolím trochu zašťourat.
Ta věta nedává smysl.
Raději:
_Co Vy pod tím rozumíte?
Co Vy si pod tím představujete?
Jak to chápete?
_A vynechal bych i to _Vy_.


----------



## Encolpius

Ta moje věta zní opravdu nelogicky, blbě. Nejprv jsem si myslel, že je to hungarizmus, ale my také používáme sloveso "rozumět". A vůbec nemám šajna, proč mě napadlo sloveso myslet... Výraz je samozřejmě z němčiny (Was verstehen Sie darunter, také sloveso rozumět)... ale našel jsem pár vět na internetu s "myslet"...


----------



## francisgranada

Zaujímavé, ale mne veta _"Co (Vy) pod tím myslíte"_ neznie neprirodzene. Zrejme preto, že v slovenčine sa používa (neviem, či  správne).


----------



## Moravian

Hrdlodus said:


> Ta věta nedává smysl.



Zbytečně bych to nedramatizoval. Ta věta dává smysl, jen je tam to nešťastné slovíčko _pod_, přejaté zřejmě z němčiny.

_Co Vy tím myslíte?_ už zní daleko lépe, ne?


----------



## Moravian

Mimochodem, _šteláž (f) _znám jako _štelář (m)_. Jak již bylo vysvětleno, je to police, regál.


----------



## George1992

Je to štelá*ř*. 

Šteláž jsem nikdy neviděl...


----------



## morior_invictus

George1992 said:


> Je to štelá*ř*.





> šteláž, řidč. steláž, -e ž. (z něm. driv. hol.) poněk. zast. ob. police, regál I 1: š. na knihy, na zboží; → zdrob. štelážka, -y ž.: š. s láhvemi


Zdroj: ssjc.ujc.cas.cz : šteláž

S používaním vyššie uvedeného slova som sa prakticky v bežnej reči nestretol.


----------



## bibax

Slovo Stellage převzaly i jiné jazyky: slovenština (šteláž), maďarština (stelázs), polština (stelaż), ruština (стеллаж).

Podle obrázků to v polštině znamená (také) "rošt do postele".


----------

